# Reflektować jako mieć na coś ochotę



## miguell

Witam!
 Czytam sobie właśnie polski przekład pewnego skandynawskiego kryminału, gdzie słowo reflektować w przeciągu 50 stron pojawiło się już kilkakrotnie. 
Przykład:
- Może jednak pani reflektuje? 
- Nie dziękuję, nie chce mi się pić. 
Zajrzałem do słownika wydanego przez Europę:
*reflektować* (łc. _reflectere animum_ ‘zwrócić uwagę’) *1.* mieć ochotę na coś, ubiegać się o coś. *2.* skłaniać kogoś do opamiętania się, zastanowienia; rozwagi; mitygować.

Czy spotkaliście się kiedykolwiek w języku mówionym z czasownikiem_ reflektować_? Szczerze przyznam, że ja nigdy.


----------



## dreamlike

Nie tylko się z takim znaczeniem spotkałem, ale sam bardzo często go w tym kontekście używam. Na Lubelszczyźnie dosyć popularne.


----------



## LilianaB

Tak, bardzo czesto. Reflektowac trzeba jednak na cos, a nie prostu reflektowac? Czy reflektuje Pan na mala kawe? Za bardzo tego slowa nie lubie, ale czesto je spotykalam. Uwazam ze uzyte jest niewlasciwie.


----------



## dreamlike

Tak, reflektujemy na coś. Dlaczego uważasz takie użycie za niewłaściwe? Wszystkie słowniki podają "reflektować" w znaczeniu "mieć ochotę" jako podstawowe.


----------



## LilianaB

Well I personally think it should be: Reflektuje Pani? In fact it all depends on the preceding sentence. It might work.


----------



## majlo

Liliana strikes again. 

I use it quite often. And it's not true that you have to "reflektować na coś". You can also "reflektować".


----------



## paulie-nka

Przyznaję, że słyszę takie stwierdzenie pierwszy raz i czytając przykład podany przez miguell po raz pierwszy nawet go nie zrouzmiałam. "Reflektujesz pójście na pizze?" nie wydaje mi się to za bardzo naturalne pytanie do znajomych.


----------



## LilianaB

Reflektujesz na pizze? Moze pojdziemy. I don't think it can be used in your construction.


----------



## paulie-nka

As you can see I can't even use it probably and I'm 100% Polish.


----------



## BezierCurve

Znam, używam. Z pochodzenia Zdolny Śląsk. 

Zgadzam się również, że można opuścić tu dopełnienie, jeżeli zostało ono wspomniane wcześniej lub jest oczywiste z innych względów.


----------



## miguell

Miło mi słyszeć, że jednak jakaś część osób zna to określenie. A już chciałem zwalić winę na tłumacza. 
Wiecie, jaką oni mają opinię... Ja jestem z Podbeskidzia i po raz pierwszy z tym określeniem spotkałem się właśnie w tym kryminale.


----------



## majlo

paulie-nka said:


> As you can see I can't even use it *probably* and I'm 100% Polish.


Are you sure you didn't mean properly? 

Jaką mają opinię, Miguell?


----------



## Thomas1

Znam i sporadycznie, ale używam. 
W taki sposób:
Idziemy na pizzę. Reflektujesz?
Reflektujesz na pizzę?
Ale nie: Reflektujesz pizzę?
W tym znaczeniu reflektować jest nieprzechodnie. W pierwszym przykładzie dopełnienie dalsze (na pizzę) jest domyślne.

'Reflektować' może być przechodnie w znaczeniu 'przywołać kogoś, żeby się opamiętał/przestał coś robić':
Dopiero ciężki stan zdrowia zreflektował go do zaprzestania pracy w kopalni. Można też 'reflektować siebie': Reflektował się na głos matki, która wrzeszczała na niego zauważywszy, że łasuje w spiżarni. Można też 'zreflektować się',  co oznacza 'zorientować się'.

Można też 'reflektować nad czymś' w znaczeniu 'myśleć o czymś, zastanawiać się nad czymś, rozważać coś', n.p.: Reflektował nad emigracją do Ameryki Południowej. Chociaż dziś to znaczenie nie jest częste, no chyba że w formie rzeczownikowej 'refleksja'.
 Jeszcze rzadsze jest 'reflektować' w znaczeniu 'odbijać promienie światła': Powierzchnia wody odbijała reflektowała promienie słoneczne. Co prowadzi z kolei do pierwotnego znaczenia tego słowa 'zginać', ciągle używanego w słowie -- refleks, odbicie światła, które nabrało przenośnego znaczenia 'szybka reakcja'. Mamy jeszcze 'reflektor', 'reflektant', 'reflektografia' i 'fleksja' (i pewnie parę innych).


----------



## miguell

majlo said:


> Are you sure you didn't mean properly?
> 
> Jaką mają opinię, Miguell?



Drogi majlo, nie będę komentował każdego popełnionego błędu, bo sądzę, że każdy ma prawo się pomylić i nie jest zbyt elegancko poprawiać innych i czerpać z tego przyjemność. Dziś pomyli się on, jutro ty. Jeśli ktoś chce być purystą, lub ma takie ambicje, to musi bardzo się pilnować. Nie mniej jednak "umiejętności" pewnych grup są już nawet powodem do kpin dla wielu i nie sądzę, bym wygłaszał tutaj odosobnioną opinię. 
Dowód: http://demotywatory.pl/2816489/Polscy-andquot;tlumaczeandquot;-filmow

Thomasie1, dziękuję za wyczerpujące wyjaśnienie.


----------



## LilianaB

Mysle osobiscie ze nie sa to umiejetnosci tlumaczy, jedynie laikow ktorzy tlumacza za konkurencyjna cene, czyli ponizzej normy glodowej. OT.


----------



## dreamlike

Myślę, że za chybione tłumaczenia tytułów zagranicznych filmów należy w większym stopniu winić dystrybutorów tychże niż samych tłumaczy. Jak wiadomo, film musi się sprzedać i mieć odpowiednio atrakcyjny tytuł, co często nie idzie w parze z wiernym odwzorowaniem oryginalnego tytułu. OT.


----------



## majlo

miguell said:


> Drogi majlo, nie będę komentował każdego popełnionego błędu, bo sądzę, że każdy ma prawo się pomylić i nie jest zbyt elegancko poprawiać innych i czerpać z tego przyjemność. Dziś pomyli się on, jutro ty. Jeśli ktoś chce być purystą, lub ma takie ambicje, to musi bardzo się pilnować. Nie mniej jednak "umiejętności" pewnych grup są już nawet powodem do kpin dla wielu i nie sądzę, bym wygłaszał tutaj odosobnioną opinię.
> Dowód: http://demotywatory.pl/2816489/Polscy-andquot;tlumaczeandquot;-filmow


Dear miguell, I don't think I referred to your post.  Besides, how can you know if someone finds pleasure in pinpointing mistakes?  Making mistakes is absolutely normal, so should be pinpointing them. 



LilianaB said:


> Mysle osobiscie ze nie sa to umiejetnosci tlumaczy, jedynie laikow ktorzy tlumacza za konkurencyjna cene, czyli ponizzej normy glodowej. OT.


The OP meant a book, if I'm not mistaken. In this regard, I think laymen translators have no opportunity to publish their work. 


As far as movie titles are concerned, it can barely be called 'translating.' It's simply inventing a new title. Sometimes it goes with the original one, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Dla mnie “reflektować” w znaczeniu „mieć ochotę na coś” brzmi bardzo formalnie i uniżenie, a przez to sztucznie. Użyłbym tego w tłumaczeniu dialogu między staroświeckim kelnerem a gościem. W nieformalnej rozmowie ze znajomym użyłbym tylko dla żartu.


----------



## Faycelina

miguell said:


> Czy spotkaliście się kiedykolwiek w języku mówionym z czasownikiem_ reflektować_?



Owszem, moja mama używa tego czasownika w języku mówionym. Ja raczej sporadycznie.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:
			
		

> Dla mnie “reflektować” w znaczeniu „mieć ochotę na coś” brzmi bardzo formalnie i uniżenie, a przez to sztucznie



Na Lubelszczyźnie "reflektować" nie nosi najmniejszych znamion uniżenia czy nadmiernej formalności, i często pojawia się w luźnych, codziennych rozmowach


----------



## majlo

It just occurred to me that I'd be more inclined to use it in a context-determined situation, for example showing a bottle of beer to a friend and asking, "_Reflektujesz?"_As a suggestion or offer, I'd rather use "_mieć ochotę"_​.


----------



## dn88

Ben Jamin said:


> Dla mnie “reflektować” w znaczeniu „mieć ochotę na coś” brzmi bardzo formalnie i uniżenie, a przez to sztucznie. Użyłbym tego w tłumaczeniu dialogu między staroświeckim kelnerem a gościem. W nieformalnej rozmowie ze znajomym użyłbym tylko dla żartu.



Zgadzam się w stu procentach i praktycznie nie wyobrażam sobie użycia tego słowa "na poważnie" w dzisiejszej mowie potocznej. Dla mnie zawsze miałoby ono nacechowanie humorystyczne.


----------



## dreamlike

To musisz popracować nad wyobraźnią  A tak na poważnie, to myślę, że konotacje niektórych słów lub wyrażeń mogą się zmieniać w zależności od regionu. 



			
				majlo said:
			
		

> It just occurred to me that I'd be more inclined to use it in a  context-determined situation, for example showing a bottle of beer to a  friend and asking, "_Reflektujesz?"_As a suggestion or offer, I'd rather use "_mieć ochotę"_​.



It strikes me as a very good usage, although it's not restricted to one of context-determined situation. It's merely another way to ask if one feels like doing something in my area.


----------



## majlo

dreamlike said:


> To musisz popracować nad wyobraźnią  A tak na poważnie, to myślę, że konotacje niektórych słów lub wyrażeń mogą się zmieniać w zależności od regionu.



W niektórych sytuacjach może nawet od idiolektu. Właśnie się spytałem kolegi, czy by użył słowa "reflektować" w jakimś określonym kontekście i powiedział, że nie. Ja tak. Jesteśmy z tego samego miasta.


----------

